# Raleigh Tourist DL-1



## Iceyak (Mar 7, 2018)

I am looking for a men’s Raleigh Tourist DL-1 in good condition. The older, the better but a model from any year will be considered.
Thank you.


----------



## chughes1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Iceyak said:


> I am looking for a Raleigh Tourist DL-1 in good condition. The older, the better but a model from any year will be considered.
> Thank you.
> View attachment 766207



I have a 1938 all original, great paint. full chainuard, with working generator lighting system ( extremely rare). Mine has standard brakes ( not rod brakes) If you are interested, let me know. Thanks Chuck Hughes Westwood Ma


----------



## Iceyak (Mar 7, 2018)

chughes1 said:


> I have a 1938 all original, great paint. full chainuard, with working generator lighting system ( extremely rare). Mine has standard brakes ( not rod brakes) If you are interested, let me know. Thanks Chuck Hughes Westwood Ma



Thanks Chuck. That sounds like a beauty! I do however, like the look of rod brakes.
Thanks again


----------



## chughes1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Iceyak said:


> Thanks Chuck. That sounds like a beauty! I do however, like the look of rod brakes.
> Thanks again



Just thought you might change your mind. Chuck


----------



## Iceyak (Mar 7, 2018)

chughes1 said:


> Just thought you might change your mind. ChuckView attachment 766293 View attachment 766294 View attachment 766295 View attachment 766296






chughes1 said:


> Just thought you might change your mind. ChuckView attachment 766293 View attachment 766294 View attachment 766295 View attachment 766296




Outstanding!


----------

